# SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit



## Stoffel01 (24. Mai 2014)

*SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hallo, 
Ich habe mich vor knapp einem Monat doch entschieden auf eine SSD umzusteigen. Es ist dann eine Samsung 840 Pro 256GB geworden. Was mir jedoch Sorgen bereitet sind die vielen Host-Schreibvorgänge in dieser kurzen Zeit, denn diese liegen bereits bei ca. 900GB und das in nur einem Monat. Ich habe gelesen, dass manche nach einem Jahr ca. 1,5TB haben, daher bin ich schon ein wenig verunsichert. Auf der SSD ist nur Windows, 3 Spiele installiert von denen nur eins gespielt wird(Arma 3) sowie ein paar Programme. Sollte ich mir nun ernsthaft Gedanken machen was da falsch läuft oder ist das bedenkenlos?

mfg,
Stoffel01


----------



## RealMadnex (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Woher hast du die 900 GB? Und hast du dir die Host-Schreibvorgänge auch angesehen, als du die SSD neu hattest? Nicht, dass du dir eine gebrauchte SSD unterjubeln hast lassen. Wie sieht es mit den Betriebsstunden aus?


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

oh habe vergessen den Screen von crystal anzuhängen. Die SSD war neu, 0 Betriebsstunden, 0 Starts. Ich weiß auch nicht wo die 900GB herkommen, deshalb frag ich ja weil mich das beunruhigt, dass jeden Tag knapp 50GB dazukommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Vielleicht ist es ein Auslese- bzw. Umrechnungsfehler von CDI. Aber um das überprüfen zu können, müsste das Fenster schon so weit aufgezogen sein, dass man alle Zeilen sehen kann.


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Okay, hier nochmal das gesamte Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ich würde mir keine gedanken machen, meine M500 hat bald 2 TB voll und nur 167 Betriebsstunden, besonders aussergewöhnlich ist dein Wert jedenfalls nicht. Und auch so würdest du ewig brauchen um die Platte "kaputt zu schreiben".


----------



## Stoffel01 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

hm okay, dann will ich dir mal glauben. Bei SSDs hab ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hab allein durch 4 Stunden Final Fantasy XIV spielen (welches auf der SSD liegt) 2 GB mehr auf der SSD ohne das irgendwas anderes auf die SSD schreibt.
Im übrigen scheinen die Betriebsstunden von CDI eh nicht zu stimmen, jedenfalls steht immernoch, nachdem ich die Auslesewerte aktualisiert hab, 167 Betriebsstunden da, also der selbe Betriebsstundenwert wie vor etwa 4 Stunden.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Das ist schon recht viel Nutzung für ein Monat finde ich.Zum vergleichen,hab die gleiche SSD bei mir(seit ungefähr 4 Monaten) 641 Betriebsstunden ,Hostschreibvorgänge = 511GB.Um unötige schreibvorgänge zu verhindern, alle nicht benötigten Windowsdienste(vorher informieren) deaktivieren oder auf manuell.Alle Autostartprogramme die man nicht unbedingt benötigt deaktivieren.Um so mehr Programm .bzw.Anwendungen auf dem Pc ist um so mehr schreibvorgänge.Hier noch ein Link mit nützlichen Infos  PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)


----------



## RealMadnex (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

@Brexzidian7794
Naja, an den Windows-Einstellungen sollte es nicht liegen. Man muss nichts manuell konfigurieren, da Windows ab der Version 7 eine SSD erkennen kann und sich selbst optimal einstellt. 

Ich nutze momentan als Systemlaufwerk eine Samsung SSD 840 Evo, die laut CDI 1182 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel hat. Die Host-Schreibvorgänge stehen aktuell bei 1346 GB und ich habe nichts an der Windows-Konfiguration, bezüglich SSD-"Schonung", angepasst.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hast du denn schon vieles auf der SSD installiert?
Was machst du überwiegend mit deinem Computer?
Wenn du z.B. viele Streams guckst wäre es nicht verkehrt den Browser Cache auf eine HDD auszulagern da kommt nämlich einiges zusammen ,wenn man z.B.oft auf  Youtube Hd Streams sieht.
Ich habe bis jetzt laut Crystal Disk Info 146 Betriebsstunden und 113 Gb Schreibvorgänge ,habe aber auch noch nicht alzuviel auf der SSD installiert .
Windows habe ich bezuglich der SSD nicht extra "konfiguriert" ich Lager nur große  Datenmengen die keine extra Geschwindigkeit brauchen  auf die Hdd aus .


----------



## Stoffel01 (25. Mai 2014)

Die SSD ist ca. zur Hälfte belegt. Aktuell wird auf dem PC nur Arma 3 gespielt. Downloads und ähnliches wird auf die HDD verlagert. Wie kann ich den Cache meines Browsers auf die HDD legen? Auch wenn das nicht viel ausmachen wird ist es dennoch ein wenig,  was vermieden werden könnte.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*



Stoffel01 schrieb:


> Die SSD ist ca. zur Hälfte belegt. Aktuell wird auf dem PC nur Arma 3 gespielt. Downloads und ähnliches wird auf die HDD verlagert. Wie kann ich den Cache meines Browsers auf die HDD legen? Auch wenn das nicht viel ausmachen wird ist es dennoch ein wenig,  was vermieden werden könnte.


 
Welchen Browser nutzt du denn ?
Mit Firefox habe ich es nach diesem Tut gemacht Firefox: Ändern des Speicherortes für den Cache « Björns Choice .
Wieviel es letztendlich bringt hängt immer vom User ab ,wenn du eh nur seltenst Videos streamst kannst du den auch auf der SSD lassen das macht nur Sinn ,wenn du dir halt oft Streams über den Browser anguckst.


----------



## Stoffel01 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Tu ich zwar nicht soo oft, aber ein bisschen kann man dadurch ja doch vermeiden


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Diese ganze "Oh Gott im Himmel - ich will nichts auf meine SSD schreiben, die gehen doch so schnell kaputt dann und ich habe keine tollen Werte mehr!" Optimierungen sind Nonsens. Nutzt heutige SSDs ganz normal und macht euch keinen Kopf darüber! Mann, Mann, Mann, bis dies aus den Köpfen verschwunden sein wird, vergeht wohl noch mindestens eine weitere Generation...


----------



## target2804 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Meine SSD ist jetzt knappe 2 Jahre alt 
sieht wesentlich schlimmer aus als bei dir^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

@Colonel Faulkner & Target2804
Ihr beide versteht offenbar nicht worum es hier geht. Auf die SSD von Stoffel01 wurde innerhalb von einem Monat knapp ein Drittel der Datenmenge geschrieben, wofür du, Target2804, knapp zwei Jahre benötigt hast. In weiteren zwei bis drei Monaten hat er deinen "Host-Schreibvorgänge"-Wert erreicht. 

Die Frage ist hier nicht, ob die SSD das bis zu ihrem Nutzungsende aushält, sondern wodurch das verursacht wird. Durch die Installation von Windows und ein paar Programmen oder Spielen kommt diese Datenmenge in diesem Zeitraum normalerweise nicht zustanden. Und hier muss nachgeprüft werden woran das liegt. Schließlich könnte es sein, dass der Rechner durch eine Schadsoftware kompromittiert ist und der Speicherplatz für irgendwelche dubiosen Sachen missbraucht wird.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hast du schonmal im Ressourcenmonitor unter Datenträgerverwaltung nachgesehen ob da irgend ein Programm besonders große Schreibvorgänge auf die SSD durchführt?


----------



## target2804 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> @Colonel Faulkner & Target2804
> Ihr beide versteht offenbar nicht worum es hier geht.



nimm deinen mund bitte nicht zu voll. danke!


----------



## keinnick (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*



target2804 schrieb:


> nimm deinen mund bitte nicht zu voll. danke!





target2804 schrieb:


> Meine SSD ist jetzt knappe 2 Jahre alt
> sieht wesentlich schlimmer aus als bei dir^^
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat nicht ganz Unrecht. Setze mal Betriebsstunden und Schreibvorgänge bei Dir und beim TE ins Verhältnis.


----------



## kevin123 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Zum vergleich die gleiche SSD, hab die seit 1,5 Jahren.
Und habe 22 TB Host Schreibvorgänge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werden die Statistiken gelöscht wenn man sie formatiert?


----------



## RealMadnex (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

@kevin123
Das ist schon ganz ordentlich aber immer noch kein Problem, wie man beispielsweise an der Bewertung von CDI sehen kann. Die SSD steckt das jedenfalls locker weg. Wie nutzt du deine SSD?

(Edit: Nein, die Statistiken werden bei einer Formatierung nicht gelöscht)



target2804 schrieb:


> nimm deinen mund bitte nicht zu voll. danke!


Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## target2804 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Dass du deine Stimme etwas runterfahren sollst


----------



## kevin123 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*



RealMadnex schrieb:


> @kevin123
> Wie nutzt du deine SSD?


 
Videos bearbeiten, rendern
Yt Videos gucken.
Und wenig spielen.[emoji45] (keine Zeit)

Von was kommt das eigentlich, dass das so viel ist?


----------



## eddie79 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ich würde auf das Video bearbeiten/rendern tippen. Die Videos werden zT "entpackt" dann gerendet und wieder in MPG4 oä konvertiert, dabei entsteht viel Schreiblast. 
Einfach mal schauen wieviel CDI anzeigt davor und danach.


----------



## Stoffel01 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

so. Die SSD ist jetzt genau 1 Monat und 1 Tag alt und ich habe 265 Betriebsstunden sowie 1039GB Host-Schreibvorgänge. Wenn ich das jetzt auf ein Jahr hoch rechne sind das schon beachtliche Summen. Da ich nur Arma 3 spiele muss es eigentlich daran liegen. Ich kann das Spiel ja mal auf die HDD kopieren und dann schauen wie sich das ganze verhält


----------



## ebastler (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ja, bei dir ist definitiv Etwas eigenartig.
Meine hat schon 2000 Stunden oder so runter, und knapp 2,5TB.

Drauf sind OS, etliche Spiele (installiere immer mal wieder eins und lösch es wieder), sowie n paar Programme.
Ich habe den Rechner schon einmal neu installiert auf der SSD und alle Programme/Spiele danach natürlich wieder installiert...


----------



## RealMadnex (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ja, da stimmt irgendetwas definitiv nicht. Das wären dann hochgerechnet rund 12 TB im Jahr. Nicht wirklich besorgniserregend, die SSD kann das wegstecken, dennoch sollte die Ursache gefunden werden. Wenn es ein kompromittiertes System ist, wie ich vermutet habe, dann solltest du dem auf jeden Fall nachgehen. Dass es das Spiel ist, glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Spiele schreiben kaum auf die SSD. Höchstens mal einen Savepoint oder Spielstand. Am Spiel liegt es 100%ig nicht. Ich denke auch, dass es am Videos bearbeiten/rendern liegt.


----------



## RealMadnex (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

@Dr. med iziner
Video bearbeiten/rendern? Wo hat er denn geschrieben, dass er das macht?


----------



## Dr. med iziner (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hab den TE mit Kevin123 verwechselt.


----------



## Stoffel01 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Das System ist ja eigentlich recht frisch. Viren haben sich auch nciht finden lassen. Weiß nicht, wie ich das dann herausfinden soll


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ich finde den Wert unbedenklich, 12 TB im Jahr sind für eine SSD im Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit (wie schon erwähnt) unkritisch. 
Gerüchtehalber halten die modernen SSD's aufgrund ihrer kleinen Flashzellenfertigung (20 nm oder kleiner) "nur" noch 80 TB aus - _Herstellermindestangabe_.
Das wären beim TE also "nur" 6,5 Jahre. 

@TE Hast du Windows zum Zeitpunkt des Umstiegs neu auf der SSD installiert oder nur die alte System-Partition der HDD geklont?
Hast du irgendwelche Tools zum "Beschleunigen" von Windows installiert?


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Hallo,
Windows wurde neu installiert und Tools habe ich nicht verwendet um Windows zu beschleunigen. Ich habe nur einen SSD Tweaker benutzt um die Trim Funktion zu aktivieren. Hm ok wenn du sagst es ist unbedenklich will ich mir da mal nicht so den Kopf drüber machen^^ Vielleicht liegt es auch wirklich an Windows 8.1?


----------



## ebastler (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: SSD sehr viele Host-Schreibvorgänge in kurzer Zeit*

Ne, ich hab 8.1, alles wie es soll...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SSD war vom Sommer bis Dezember mit Win7pro SP1 im Einsatz, seitdem mit 8.1pro.
Bis September mit einer Core2Quad und SATA300, seitdem mit einer Haswell i5 und SATA600.


----------

